# [SOLVED] Windows 8 Consumer Preview File



## rmcmullen (Oct 1, 2011)

Hi,

Would Windows 8 Consumer Preview work on a virtual PC?

R


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Windows 8 Consumer Preview File*

Yes it will.


----------



## rmcmullen (Oct 1, 2011)

*Re: Windows 8 Consumer Preview File*

I have tried installing it on virtual box but i won't work?

R


----------



## i MaRk i (Dec 29, 2009)

*Re: Windows 8 Consumer Preview File*

Hi-

What happened? did it not boot, did an error occur? Any information you can provide would be greatly appreciated

Regards,

Mark


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Windows 8 Consumer Preview File*

Try it on virtual PC.


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

*Re: Windows 8 Consumer Preview File*

I installed the developers preview on Virtual Box and it required special settings. Search for it with Google - that's where I found it


----------



## VirGnarus (Jun 28, 2010)

*Re: Windows 8 Consumer Preview File*

The only special setting I saw that it needed was enabling I/O APIC (same with Dev preview). I'm currently unaware of anything else special that's necessary.

Note: don't turn on EFI, it will have the installation hang.


----------



## rmcmullen (Oct 1, 2011)

*Re: Windows 8 Consumer Preview File*

Hi Mark,

This is what the message is saying:










R


----------



## VirGnarus (Jun 28, 2010)

*Re: Windows 8 Consumer Preview File*

0xc0000260 = "The specified hardware profile configuration is invalid"

Description of a hardware profile: "A hardware profile is a set of instructions that tells Windows which devices to start when you start your computer, or which settings to use for each device."

When does this error occur? What settings have you checked/unchecked aside from the defaults?


----------



## rmcmullen (Oct 1, 2011)

*Re: Windows 8 Consumer Preview File*

Hi,

It appers after the boot screen and i have checked the setting on system settings on vitual box.

R


----------



## VirGnarus (Jun 28, 2010)

*Re: Windows 8 Consumer Preview File*

Which setting. The I/O APIC one?


----------



## rmcmullen (Oct 1, 2011)

*Re: Windows 8 Consumer Preview File*

Here is a screen shot of the system settings on virtual box:


----------



## VirGnarus (Jun 28, 2010)

*Re: Windows 8 Consumer Preview File*

Disable absolute pointing device and see if that works. Have you changed any other settings outside of default settings for the VM?


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

*Re: Windows 8 Consumer Preview File*

I installed 64 bit version using default settings (same as your screenshot) and have had no issues with it - either when Saving the state, when shutting down, or when powering off.

I'd suggest deleting that VM and creating a new one.
Make sure that you're using the latest version of VirtualBox.


----------



## rmcmullen (Oct 1, 2011)

*Re: Windows 8 Consumer Preview File*

Hi,

I have not changed any other settings outside of default settings for the VM

R


----------



## i MaRk i (Dec 29, 2009)

*Re: Windows 8 Consumer Preview File*

Hi-

For windows 8, I believe that the Chipset (same page as in the picture) has to be set to ICH9.

Also, If your processor supports it, turn on hardware acceleration in the BIOS, exact location in the BIOS varries, but see if you can find it and enable it. IF you can turn it on, then tick the check boxes (both of them) on the acceleration tab, under system, in virtual box.

Regards,

Mark


----------



## rmcmullen (Oct 1, 2011)

*Re: Windows 8 Consumer Preview File*

If your processor supports it, turn on hardware acceleration in the BIOS, exact location in the BIOS varries, but see if you can find it and enable it.


Hi Mark,

Would this be on the base machine?

R


----------



## i MaRk i (Dec 29, 2009)

*Re: Windows 8 Consumer Preview File*

Hi-

If by "base" you mean the HOST (As in the current computer that is running and not virtualbox) yes, you have to go into the BIOS (when you computer first boots up it will tell you which key is used to enter Setup/CMOS/BIOS (one of those names) and then look around for a setting that either says "Hardware Acceleration" or "Virtualization" and enable it. 

Regards,

Mark


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Windows 8 Consumer Preview File*

So far I'm not seeing anything that would make me actually want to have this on a full time basis, maybe if I used a phone as my main PC but all Metro is on a normal PC or laptop is a PITA:banghead:...................................maybe it's like ME and Vista the next one will be better................opcorn:


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

*Re: Windows 8 Consumer Preview File*

:thumb:Check Device Manager in the VM.
Mine had a Base Device that wasn't installed. Turned out to be Guest Additions in the Devices menu item of the VM. 

It wouldn't launch itself, but when I opened up Windows Explorer afterwards, it mounted the Guest Additions onto the CD drive - and I was able to run it from there.

BTW - look at Task Manager! It looks to be a complete rewrite of the program. I'm going to try it in my Win7 VM to see if it'll work with it :0)

Didn't work (wrong version error) and it was a royal PITA to change it back to TrustedInstaller as the owner! (FYI - use this to set it back: NT SERVICE\TrustedInstaller )


----------



## rmcmullen (Oct 1, 2011)

Tried all that still not working 

R


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

*Re: Windows 8 Consumer Preview File*

Have you tried making another VM to see if that behaves any differently?


----------

